# Trump Triumph spells "The End" for American Quislings!



## Mrs. M. (Nov 27, 2015)

The billionaire real estate mogul whose Midas touch transformed a melting skating rink into a rock solid business enterprise is chipping away at the frigid reports from major media news by exposing their blatant double standards and hypocrisy. While it is a wicked agenda these journalists have set upon -
to destroy the reputation of Donald Trump, the trap they set for him is the very one they have fallen into!

Americans are balking at the major networks for their misleading stories on the GOP Presidential front-runner, Donald Trump. Americans are outraged at the torrent of lies, half truths and innuendos targeting their favorite candidate. Taking Trump's words out of context, showing partial clips of his speeches in order to mislead the American public have backfired!

At this rate the National Enquirer has more credibility than the media giants who sorely underestimated the consequences of their smear campaign.  They have failed to understand the magnitude of Trump's popularity with the American people.

Trump's triumph is the story main stream media is trying to ignore. No longer are Americans believing every single word the media reports. Still, the disgruntled media moguls fear a Trump nomination more than the billions they face losing over their determination to destroy the reputation of Donald Trump. The flood of hysterical rantings and yellow journalism tactics continue unabated. What is the upset? American Republicans have rejected the favored establishment candidate, Marco Rubio.

Americans are fed up with establishment candidates. The American people have made their minds up!

There is no future for an establishment candidate in America. Their day has come and gone.

Mr. Trump has done what no other candidate has been able to do. He is causing Americans to think for themselves again. To toss political correctness to the wind and call a spade a spade. Mr. Trump is holding the winning hand and everyone at the table knows it. It is time for Marco Rubio, Jeb Bush and the rest of the establishment Republicans to fold their hands and go home. He has called their bluff and America is all in for Mr. Donald Trump!

It is refreshing to see a candidate who actually demonstrates what it means to be a leader. Mr. Trump knows how to stand in the heat of the battle. He has the fortitude, the genius and the leadership qualities America needs.

Trump has his finger on the pulse of America. He understands what it will take to secure our borders. Unlike the current Administration, Trump is willing to be politically incorrect in order to make sure that Americans are safe even though it means radical profiling and having the FBI monitor places that could be used for Islamic terrorist recruitment. Trump is a friend to Israel and will restore our relationship with the allies America has neglected the past 7 years due to the current Administration.

With Donald Trump as President, America would have a leader that is working for her instead of against her. A leader who will speak with pride on behalf of America instead of apologizing for our greatness. America would be made safer rather than more vulnerable. America would have a leader that is not ashamed to say the word “Victory.”

Donald Trump represents the opportunity for America to be great again. He is already winning the battle over political correctness, the liberal media and his political enemies. Mr. Trump is winning the attention and admiration of Democrats and Republicans alike. He is a great communicator.

Trump's triumph spells "the end" for American quislings.

It cannot come soon enough.
Trump can count on my vote.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 27, 2015)

Trump really is a genius.  He stole the GOP's tactics for demonizing Democrats and is using them on the GOP!  And he's using them waaaaay better than the GOP could ever have hoped to!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> The billionaire real estate mogul whose Midas touch transformed a melting skating rink into a rock solid business enterprise



>> To this day, he is well-regarded for his philanthropic gesture of rebuilding the ice skating rink in Central Park. What most people don’t know is that Trump got paid in full for his part, while the construction company unwittingly did the work for free. A hilarious moment in the film comes when an engineer is interviewed about the project. He said Trump told him his firm was hired but there was one caveat: the work had to be “pro-bono”. The engineer’s suckered response was, “Pro-bono, my goodness, I’m Italian-American… Pro-bono has to be Italian. I’ll go for it.” He did. His firm never got paid. << -- The Art of the Hype​

​

Rump can be summed up in this album title from 1976:


----------



## pismoe (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > The billionaire real estate mogul whose Midas touch transformed a melting skating rink into a rock solid business enterprise
> ...


I want this Trump guy wheeling and dealing for the USA in the same way that he got that NY ice rink fixed by that 'eyetalian' guy Pogo .


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 27, 2015)

"Americans are fed up with establishment candidates. The American people have made their minds up!"

Nonsense. 

Trump’s ‘fans’ are made up of a minority of republicans. 

A large majority of republicans haven’t made up their minds as to whom they’ll support for president.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2015)

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...




So you want people working for free huh?

Here's what you have to understand -- Rump does not "wheel and deal" (a/k/a bullshit) for any entity but Donald T. Rump.  Period.  He's incapable of putting his own massive ego in the back seat.  He's never done it in his life.  EVER.


----------



## jillian (Nov 27, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> Trump's triumph spells "the end" for American quislings.
> 
> It cannot come soon enough.
> Trump can count on my vote.



you're pretty much dumb as toast, aren't you?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 27, 2015)

Republican Trump drops 12 percentage points in poll: Reuters/Ipsos | Reuters


----------



## pismoe (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 27, 2015)

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


sure , free country , work for free or the 'eyetalian' probably worked for publicity and tax breaks .   Yeah , 'chinese' can work for free or reduced cash flow and Trump says that that will happen if he is elected Pogo .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 27, 2015)

but seriously , everything Trump promises I agree with .  Everything that the mainstream rinos promise , well I disagree with Pogo !!


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 25, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Americans are fed up with establishment candidates. The American people have made their minds up!"
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> ...


You *DO* understand that with each passing month, your counterpoint here grows increasingly unsustainable, yes?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 25, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Americans are fed up with establishment candidates. The American people have made their minds up!"
> ...



You *DO* understand that the first actual primary election isn't even in smelling distance, that this isn't even an election year, and that all of this is aught but media circus complete with clowns, yes?


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 25, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Of course I do.

Clowns to the Left of me... Jokers to the Right... here I am... stuck in the Middle with you.

Then again, The People are so gawdawful frigging sick and tired of years of Political Correctness and overly-liberal policies towards Illegal Aliens, etc., that we *DO* seem on the cusp of a 'market correction'.

Primary Season begins in a few weeks and the extraordinary trends of the past 8-12 months show no substantive signs of abating.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 31, 2015)

jillian said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's triumph spells "the end" for American quislings.
> ...


----------

